# Help! - NIC Lights



## freebie (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been having problems with my internet, which me (and the lovely people at Virgin Media) thought was my router, so they've sent me a new one, which is much better I do have to say however my lights on the nics of two of my machines are not normal.
One machine is showing normal lights and the other... 

This is back of my desktop,






i've tried both ports and they both do it.

And my home server lights are identical.

Seems to sometimes work fine now with new router but every so often file transfers are really slow. 

Any ideas, really frustrating me.


----------



## freebie (Jun 29, 2011)

By the way, lights are orange on right hand side and yellow on left, just in case picture isn't clear enough.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 29, 2011)

make sure all networking settings are automatic. 
if you need static, make sure there are no machines with the same ip.

the problem with the lights is that some nics have different codes.  solid
lights general mean configuration error, but there's not a ton to go on.


----------



## freebie (Jun 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> make sure all networking settings are automatic.
> if you need static, make sure there are no machines with the same ip.
> 
> the problem with the lights is that some nics have different codes.  solid
> lights general mean configuration error, but there's not a ton to go on.



Thanks for trying to help, i've tried with both automatic and with static settings, i've even tried using Google DNS ( a friend suggested that to me ) 

And there is definitely no conflicts. 

i've got two lan ports on my desktop 

-Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
-Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Both give same issue.

And on Home Server is an
-Intel PRO/1000 PM

I'll take your advice and google see if i can find a light chart for my nics.

Thanks Again.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 29, 2011)

and your setup is simply:
cable/dsl modem w/multiple ports -> multiple pcs

or is there something else in there?


----------



## dir_d (Jun 29, 2011)

looks like you nic s running at 100mbit instead of 1000mbit by the colors. Double Yellow 1000mbit, yellow orange 100mbit, double orange 10mbit.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 29, 2011)

Some FYI...
I have read in some threads, at other sites, that, the drivers are the problem. 

IN another thread I read the person disabled the Energy Star settings, to fix his slow and lagging experience.

You might wanna try the latest drivers for the controller, if you don't already have them.

MS Catalog Update has the latest drivers as 11.22.3.9 and dated 9/28/2009.

Now, Station-Drivers(which some people, say they don't trust, HOWEVER,  I DO and never had a problem... it is a french language site, but the pages are in english, except their forum) has Version 11.43.1.3 dated 3/6/2011(newest I could find).

There are other driver versions around.  Hp, IBM, etc. all have different versions for download.

Whatever you do, make sure you get the proper version for your OS(32 or 64 bit).


----------



## freebie (Jun 30, 2011)

digibucc said:


> and your setup is simply:
> cable/dsl modem w/multiple ports -> multiple pcs
> 
> or is there something else in there?



Yup, modem with 4 lan ports - 3 pcs and a home server



95Viper said:


> Some FYI...
> I have read in some threads, at other sites, that, the drivers are the problem.
> 
> IN another thread I read the person disabled the Energy Star settings, to fix his slow and lagging experience.
> ...



I've tried updating drivers but got no where, i will try the links you've sent though thanks.


----------

